# information on the new model S



## freddiethez (Feb 17, 2021)

Fellow owners. My name is Fred and I am just arriving here on this site. I have plenty of FORUM experience on many other sites so I will always try to be respectful.
I placed my order for the new model S. At first I thought it was a different year , 2022, but then realized it is a 2021 refresh? Correct? Question is....what is the horsepower of the long range
'model S? They give the HP for the Plaid but not the LR. Personally I have enjoyed my 2014 S and just decided to get a new one and trade mine in. Not a bad deal in my op. I like the YOKE wheel even
though I have never seen nor touched it. The clean look inside is great! Thanks for any help. 
Fred


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

freddiethez said:


> At first I thought it was a different year , 2022, but then realized it is a 2021 refresh? Correct?


Tesla doesn't do "model years" like a traditional auto manufacturer. They just roll out updates whenever they feel like it.
So when you get a "2021" Tesla, it just happened to be manufactured in 2021 (unlike - say - Ford, which started selling 2021s some time in 2020). But that "year" doesn't actually tell you a whole lot about what features your car has.

When we call this a "refresh", we actually mean that this is a much _larger_ change than what Tesla usually rolls out at once.



freddiethez said:


> Question is....what is the horsepower of the long range 'model S? They give the HP for the Plaid but not the LR.


They don't advertise that.

But they say it'll do 0-60 mph in 3.1 seconds. That puts you in some pretty elite company if you look at this list of quickest production cars.
That's also equal to the Tesla Model 3 *Performance* 0-60 time.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

More than the Model 3 Performance as it is almost 1000 pounds heavier and has the same 0-60 time. I'd guess around 580hp as the 562hp Porsche Taycan 4S is very close to the same weight as a Model S and has a slower 0-60 time. Tesla is pretty secretive and is constantly making changes. Here's a dyno video of the Model 3 performance.

Summary:

For starters, the 2020 Model 3 developed 523 hp and 707 lb-ft to at the wheels. In contrast, the newer 2021 car developed 522 hp and 650 lb-ft. However, the most important bit of information has to do with the actual power delivery. While the 2020 car's power output tapered off fairly quickly, the 2021 held more power over higher speeds. As a result, the 2021 car should feel quicker on the street. 
In a normal internal combustion car, you lose horsepower as power leaves the flywheel and goes through the powertrain. However, on an electric vehicle, there isn't an exact formula to calculate any losses. As a result, we don't know exactly how Tesla measures horsepower at the factory. What we do know is that the Model 3 is seriously powerful.


----------

